# paracetamol/calpol



## fieldy132 (Sep 12, 2011)

Hiya all......me again lol

Missy has had an exploratory operation which found a cyst the size of a grapefruit on her kidney,as the kidney is healthy I told them to leave it be. Shes also had the external mass on her tummy ( size of a golf ball) removed. Anyhow shes home safe n sound thank god refusing food and water and sleeping it off.
They have given pain killers in tablet form which I have NO chance of getting down her tonight. Can I give her calpol/ liquid paracetamol for tonight only?
Many thanks all....really appreciate all the help you have given mex


----------



## JessiesGirl (May 8, 2010)

You absolutely should NOT give a dog paracetamol (acetaminophen) without veterinary advice, as it is toxic to dogs.

Acetaminophen Toxicity in Dogs - Page 1


----------



## fieldy132 (Sep 12, 2011)

ok......short but sweet. Thanks


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

As said, huge no to the paracetamol.

It's paramount you get the painkillers the vets have prescribed into her. Could you crumble the tablets and mix with food? Into a drop of yoghurt or pate maybe? Or wrapped in a slice of ham.


----------



## fieldy132 (Sep 12, 2011)

shes refusing ALL food and water. Ive tried chicken and ham....have just run some water around her gums as her mouth is very dry. Im not happy about forcing half a tablet down a dry throat!

thanks for your suggestions....got anymore?lol


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Stand holding her between your knees, lift her head, open her mouth, put the tablet as far to the back of her tounge as you can and then hold her mouth shut whilst you rub her throat, it'll make her swallow and job done!

She probably won't like it very much but she'll feel much better after she's had the painkiller.


----------



## fieldy132 (Sep 12, 2011)

ok...guess i have no choice do i,stupid bloody vets:mad2:


----------



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

If the horses won't take their meds I grind them up in a pestle & mortar, add a little water, then bung it in a syringe & fire it down their throats. If her throat is very dry this might be easier for her?


----------



## fieldy132 (Sep 12, 2011)

ive done it...coated it in yoghurt so it wouldnt catch her throat. She spat it out twice but its gone down now.

I will defo grind and syringe tomorrow night!


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

you could also try it with cheese - most dogs go mad for cheese...get a cube of cheese and cut a slit in it - poke pill in slit and give to the dog -hope dog is better soon!


----------



## fieldy132 (Sep 12, 2011)

she normally loves cheese but is refusing that as well. Its not like her at all....shes normally fine after an op,well better then this anyways


----------



## OllieBob (Nov 28, 2010)

Crush the tablet into yogurt or sweetened cream.
Paracetamol is not toxic to dogs at all. Pardale is veterinary codeine and paracetamol. It is toxic to cats however. As an emergency 10mg per kg per dose is ok the same dose as for babies.
See page 283 of the small animal formulary. http://www.bsava.com/portals/0/media/small_animal_formulary_7e_rev300611.pdf


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

sarelis said:


> If the horses won't take their meds I grind them up in a pestle & mortar, add a little water, then bung it in a syringe & fire it down their throats. If her throat is very dry this might be easier for her?


This. Yoghurt is good as it creates a paste which isn't as runny as water. Your vet can give you (or a chemist, dunno, never asked) a large gauge syringe. Just be careful she doesn't bite down on it too hard  Horses have a handy gap to shove it in so you can get to the back of their mouths.


----------



## Manoy Moneelil (Sep 1, 2011)

OllieBob said:


> Paracetamol is not toxic to dogs at all. Pardale is veterinary codeine and paracetamol.


Indeed not toxic but the dose is important and not knowing what medication the dog has had in the preceding 24 hours is it wise to put further load on the liver of an already sick dog.

Many families have a "one parent give medication to child" policy to avoid the over dosing problem.

I have written in these pages before about keeping a dog diary for medication - it seems daft but it's wise.

I recall reading the other day that paracetamol was normally given in *combination* with codeine in dogs, *not in isolation*.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

If your drug is Rimadyl or Metacam it needs to be given with food as they are anti inflammatory's and can have a bad effect on the stomach.

I give mince rolled into a small ball if they won't eat with their tabs and - yep you've guessed it - put it down their throat. I put my left hand over the top of the muzzle and with my middle finger put it between the canine tooth and the pre molars, a little gap makes it easy to get your finger in and usually the dog opens it's mouth automatically. Then just put the tablet/meat right at the back of the tongue, close the mouth and hold it closed for a few seconds so as he has to swallow and not spit!


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2011)

vets have recommended paracetamol before, but if you've been prescribed sonethng else its important to give that. 

I'd imagine calpol is mainly sugar and probs not much use.


----------



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

No advice as I haven't found an easy way to give Mia tablets (but will give the tips on here a go in future).....just wanted to wish your girl a speedy recovery and hope she is OK


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

fieldy132 said:


> ive done it...coated it in yoghurt so it wouldnt catch her throat. She spat it out twice but its gone down now.
> 
> I will defo grind and syringe tomorrow night!


Try peanut butter - hide the tablet in that - very few dogs refuse peanut butter. (make sure it is hard though as she won't be able to lick the peanut butter off).

Personally though I would just open her mouth and put it to the back of her throat and hold her mouth shut and stroke under her jaw down that part of the throat which will make her swallow. Much quicker and you know it is down.


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

OllieBob said:


> Crush the tablet into yogurt or sweetened cream.
> Paracetamol is not toxic to dogs at all. Pardale is veterinary codeine and paracetamol. It is toxic to cats however. As an emergency 10mg per kg per dose is ok the same dose as for babies.
> See page 283 of the small animal formulary. http://www.bsava.com/portals/0/media/small_animal_formulary_7e_rev300611.pdf


What are you talking about!! Of course paracetamol is dangerous for dogs!! Quoting from the Formulary: "The therapeutic margin is low in dogs".

*Please please PLEASE do NOT give your pets paracetamol!* I would be extremely surprised if any vet prescribed paracetamol when there are other drugs out there with same mechanisms but without the toxicity index!


----------



## OllieBob (Nov 28, 2010)

There was a time pre NSAIDS when paracetamol was used regularly. Not many will be old enough to remember that. Provided that the correct dose is calculated i.e. 10mg per kg per dose 8 hourly short term until the dog can be taken to the vet it is safe. It is all in the dosage. My old vet used to recommed it as temporary pain relief. If the dog is on any other medications then it is easy enough to check for interactions before using.

Arthritis in the Dog


----------

